# Cant buy just jeffs rub anymore?



## pandemonium (Mar 27, 2010)

im trying to buy just the rub and the link hasn't work for days now, do i have to get both now?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2010)

You get both the rub and the BBQ Sauce when you buy it. 2 for 1 sale.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 27, 2010)

I am not sure why the link is not working.. here are direct links that should work fine Let me know if you have any further problems.

*Rub Recipe*
http://www.smoking-meat.com/orderrub

*Sauce Recipe*
http://www.smoking-meat.com/ordersauce

*Rub and Sauce*
http://www.smoking-meat.com/order


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess you can buy them seperate. Shows what I know.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't usually advertise them that way and it's not the best deal but I do make it available just in case someone wants them that way for some reason


----------



## bassman (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll be right up front with you.  There is no earthly reason to buy these separately.  I make double batches of both.  I keep the rub in the freezer and the sauce doesn't stay around long enough to worry about.  I'm not looking for brownie points from Jeff (I'm too old for that), just telling you from experience.  It's good stuff.


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol I can hear "Cheap Bastard" in my ear hahah, i just don't feel like doing all the work to make a sauce yet.


----------



## dangermouse (Mar 29, 2010)

FWIW I bought both just the other day and used them this weekend.  Both the rub and the sauce are exactly what I have been searching for.  The only bad side is that I didn't think to double or triple the sauce recipe when I made it.  With 7 or 8 people over for some brisket and pork it didn't last long at all, lol.

so in summary, buy them both! you won't regret it.


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 29, 2010)

Seems like it would cost alot to make the sauce no? i don't know what ingredients i already have? do you have to simmer it? how long does it take to make it? too many questions i know lol is it like a classic bbq sauce?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Buy them both, you won't regret it, plus the $$$ is used to keep this forum up and running


----------

